# Salomon F22 owners??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i just got a pair of these cause ive heard about there good for ppl with narrow heels like me and the heel hold is awsome when i tried them on! but those of u that have rode with them, are the a mid-flex boot u think? i dont want them to be too stiff cause i do about 70/30 mtn/park riding....and i wont get to try them out for 2 months probally so i couldnt return them that late so i was just wondering how they do thanks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're pretty stiff out of the box, but I think they're a good boot for a 70/30 mix. They break in very well. I have a pair that is 2 years old that will be my park boot and a new pair that will be my freeride boot. On mix it up days, I'm reaching for the broke in pair. Of you think they're too stiff just ride more!


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Agreed, they're definitely more stiff than Dialogue, which is probably more of a mid-flex, or park-oriented boot. Perfect for my needs. Not ultra-stiff, though -- Salomon has the Malamute for those folks. I felt a pretty noticeable difference too when I loosened the top laces even just a little bit, so you've got some adjustability there. Great boot.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys, i just dont want these boots to be too stiff for me & what kind of riding i do, i dont do any freeriding or pow riding here on east coast, just freestyle mtn and park mainly.... these things cost so much i wna be sure im not making a mistake! lol


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The f20s are softer than the f22s so they may be what you are looking for.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Qball said:


> The f20s are softer than the f22s so they may be what you are looking for.


do they still have the narrow heel like the F22 though?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think salomon in general have narrower heels compared to other brands. My pledges have a narrow heel and are the first boots I've had with almost zero heel lift.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

LTshredTN said:


> do they still have the narrow heel like the F22 though?


Yes. Both pairs of my friends F20s are a size too large and still hold my heel really well when I tried them on. The F20's are just softer versions of the F22's.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

well i just got the hookup on 2nd day air shipping on some F20s! so ill try them on and see, and either be sending them or the F22's back...thanks for all the info guys, id kinda figured that the F20s would be narrow too if the F22s were, i hope thats right, cause the 22s fight like a glove!


----------

